# noisy crickets



## pinchythescorp (Jan 12, 2007)

is there any way to make my crickets stop making that cherping noise without killing them or letting them go?


----------



## Normski2020uk (Jan 12, 2007)

It the male that makes the noise, and the only way to stop it is to remove the wings. This wont harm them, and infact they still go through the mothions of faceing off against each other with their stumpy wings twitchin. Or you could simply get used to it. Or go mad tryin!!!!!!


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 12, 2007)

RIP the wings off the Male's, That is the BEST way to keep them quiet, Or Just Squish The Chirper...::Smriks:: It doesnt hurt them at all, and they'll try like hell to chirp when they "face off" with another cricket...Pretty amusing and so forth to watch if ya ask me!


----------



## EAD063 (Jan 12, 2007)

Put them in the basement.  

Ed


----------



## eight leg goth (Jan 12, 2007)

rip out their wings. they dont like it much thouygh you may need to chase them round their enclosure. adds to the fun ;P


----------



## Charlie_Scorp (Jan 12, 2007)

Or buy the silent morphs...


----------



## marcelo_987 (Jan 12, 2007)

If you have time to kill and you want revenge for them waking you up, you could catch the males or anything with wings and cut them off. Those little <edit> they drive me crazy. One time I got so fed up I took one of the males and impaled him on a thick needle.


----------



## Noxocubed (Jan 12, 2007)

Am I actually the only one who _likes_ the chirping noise they make?  If I close my eyes and lay back, it makes me feel like I'm in some tropical paradise!  I say embrace the chirping!    ...or switch to locusts... 

Although locusts have kick ass legs and can kick-jump their way out of a scorpions grip if their lucky, so you may have to break their knees...   

Either way you have to be cruel to be kind to your scorps, double edged sword and all that.


----------



## David Burns (Jan 12, 2007)

I also enjoy the beautifull sounds that a few hundred, or one, crix bring to my home.


----------



## becca81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Buy roaches.


----------



## Brian S (Jan 12, 2007)

Or do like me, feed the males first LOL


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Jan 12, 2007)

I do the same as Brian, feed the males first and make sure they go to the tarantula, spider or scorpion who feeds the most aggressively.


----------



## maarrrrr (Jan 12, 2007)

You'll get used to the sound. You will like it.


----------



## MattM (Jan 13, 2007)

Well I don't grow my own crickets, I buy them in the store everytime feeding needs to be done, but what helps a bit is not buying the largest crickets. Buy a size 6 or 7 instead of 8. Smaller ones make less noise imo. And if they still annoy me, I got 2 bearded dragons over here who get rit of them withing 10 seconds


----------



## Normski2020uk (Jan 13, 2007)

I actually like the noise aspecialy when im in the garden in the summer, but ocationaly you do get a realy loud male, h=who just doesnt ever give up. Then he goes first, the same goes for perticulary agressive ones, if i have a bully (normaly a big female) they go in first. I do breed my own, so i do try to take care of them. But every now and agian they are anoying


----------



## Charlie_Scorp (Jan 13, 2007)

Ive given up on Crickets for now but yes, I did used to like the noise until, as Normski2020uk says, you get some very stubburn males you just wond quit. The black crickets are the worst. My final batch annoyed me so much during my final exams that I threw the whole lot in with my crested geckos and they were just masacared. Now its roaches all the way!


----------



## Leiurus87 (Jan 13, 2007)

A year or so ago, i had a quarantined WC field cricket which was later fed off to an emp. THAT was noise. Sorta like the new fire alarms in school, a high pitched racket so horrid its impossible to ignore. Its soothing at long distances but up close at 3 AM its an unholy terror.


----------



## MattM (Jan 13, 2007)

Hehe, yeah I had the same when I once bought field crickets when the normal crickets were sold out. I managed 2 nights, but on the 3rd night without getting any sleep due those buggers I tossed them all out during the night. couldn't hear them anymore in me apartment on the 3rd floor, the neighbors did tho


----------



## pokermon919 (Jan 13, 2007)

Charlie_Scorp said:


> Or buy the silent morphs...


they have silent morph?!?!?!?


----------



## pokermon919 (Jan 13, 2007)

I keep my crickets kind of cold. No heating just leave them in a bucket in the apartment. They don't chirp at all if its cold enough, or maybe very little.


----------



## jojobear (Jan 13, 2007)

Roaches don't make noise and are much easier to deal with.


----------



## Charlie_Scorp (Jan 13, 2007)

pokermon919 said:


> they have silent morph?!?!?!?


Yeah..well, maybe not a morph..perhaps they are a different species (Gryllus assimilis). Before roaches I bought mine online (in the UK) and many of the companies provide 'silent brown' crickets. They describe them as harldy chirping but I never heard these guys make any noise..

Take a look..

http://www.livefoodsbypost.co.uk/index.asp?function=DISPLAYCAT&catid=78

Im assuming you haven't seen these..?


----------



## Normski2020uk (Jan 13, 2007)

In the summer i kept my Black crickets out doors. Mr little boy liberated the wjole colony. And they bread and lived until late Autom, and spread all over the estate. I remember walking home thrpugh the estate and hearing that familular chirp, until late Autom where thaere was just the one little hedge i could hear it in. It did make me smile But thats also a reason i dont keep roaches, i know if my crickets get out, a cold spell they would die off, or eventualy die out because they could not breed or deehydrate.


----------



## Charlie_Scorp (Jan 13, 2007)

Its the same with certain roaches. My Blatta lateralis couldn't suvive outdoors in the UK and their egg cases wouldn't hatch indoors as there isn't enough humidity. But sure, other roack species many pose an infestation risk!

I like your story though!


----------



## pinchythescorp (Jan 13, 2007)

does any one know if you can get roaches in australia?


----------



## thisgal (Jan 14, 2007)

Brian S said:


> Or do like me, feed the males first LOL


Yes, do this. Also, I used to put them in my closet at night. It's cooler in there, and it muffles the one or two males who insist on incessant chirping.


----------



## kahoy (Jan 14, 2007)

youll get used to it, and just get plenty of females and a few males, more likely a ratio of 1male to 5females, males will chirp but not as loud like hell.

or just cut the wings, they will still try to chirp but the sound they make are a lot minimal.

or just impale the males on the females butt, on that long thing that sticks out the abdomen of a female, or if you have nothing to do why not try some cricket pin cushion.  



if you cant decide you can just throw them on your neighbors backyard.


----------

